# terrible routers



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2007)

i am using the linksys wrt54g and it may be the worst piece of junk in my house. the limited options are terrible. i have owned it for about 3 years and have upgraded the firmware numerous times and the upgrades never solve the initial problems. currently i have a ps3 on my network wirelessly and it has a real problem keeping the connection. anyone else own this piece of crap? im going to replace it after christmas with a higher end router.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 14, 2007)

i was using one an it was losing the connection numerous times, problems were gone when replaced with an asdl router,
and the damn ip wont reset itself after a reset,
and i had to replace one of the choke coils


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 14, 2007)

DD-WRT will fix a lot of your firmware troubles.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 14, 2007)

been lookin into flashing a diff firmware, might try it if i can connect to it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> DD-WRT will fix a lot of your firmware troubles.



is that the hacked firmware for my router than enables a whole bunch of options???


----------



## panchoman (Dec 15, 2007)

OC THAT MOFO!

dd-wrt is a linux based firmware, it'll let you oc your router!

router ocin thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42017


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah, but a new router, but before that melt your router's npu with an extreme oc of like 5ghz on 20v


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

lmao! thanks guys. i can always get some good info here.


----------



## The_Gunslinger (Dec 15, 2007)

i flashed my WRT54GS some time ago with that firmware, and i must admit i have had less problems with it (i did think i'd fried it at one point during the process !) it seems a more polished firmware, just remember if you do flash it, you can forget linksys tech support as they wont have a clue (i actually found them quite good when i needed to call)

on a whole though, i would not recommend this WRT54GS router, and will be unlikely to buy linksys again, especially if to get the firmware to do what it should have done out of the box i have to flash it with a linux based version 

read all you can find on that DD-WRT, there are a couple of tutorials around that differ in small ways, and for godsake make sure you get the right firmware for your version as well as model number, there are a number of different ones out there


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 15, 2007)

I think those WRT routers just crap out after a few years. I had one that started giving me the same issues, and nothing would help. I bought a Belkin router and it's awesome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

hrm..it doesnt seem that dd-wrt supports my wrt54g v.6 only up to v.5 

edit: looks like i have to do a whole bunch of crap to get v.6 working


----------



## The_Gunslinger (Dec 15, 2007)

have a look here

http://www.scorpiontek.org/portal/content/view/27/36

NOTE: i had trouble gettin that page to open in opera so if you use opera and have problems, then use IE


----------



## niko084 (Dec 15, 2007)

Indeed I blow my cheap routers up constantly... So I got sick of it, got a book and bought a cisco.

I have heard from many owners that the linux firmware for that router works wonders with it.
I say try that.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 15, 2007)

cisco ftw


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

ugh no fair i wanted to post the router overclocking thread 

DD-WRT will fix all your troubles just make sure you check what rev router yours is before you try and flash anything


----------



## JC316 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmm, I haven't had any problems with my WRT54G, it's done it's job quite well. What are the problems that you are having with it?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't forget to put a nice HSF and some AS5 on that routers chip when you overclock...

LOL

Almost not a joke friend of mine DID put a HSF and some ceramic on it.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Dec 16, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Don't forget to put a nice HSF and some AS5 on that routers chip when you overclock...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Almost not a joke friend of mine DID put a HSF and some ceramic on it.



LMAO.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> LMAO.



Heh its a small really slow processor in there.. And it does run a bit warmer... So why not?


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 16, 2007)

im running a WRT54G v2.0 with the latest white russian openWRT with x-wrt [web interface] loveing it, if you have a v5 or v6 router i belive you can install dd-wrt micro, also if you dont need a web interface there is a verison of openWRT that works on them aswell..

honestly, there are no consumer routers i would have, they crash too easily, my router can easily hit > 100 days uptime as long as the power doesnt go out. its fast, it has features coming out of its wazoo[?] and the packages are wonderfull, omg its got this cute little package system thats kind of like RPM or something, ebaying an older WRT54G or GS is a great way to get what can be a great router for cheap, for 50 dollars i got some ddr memory, that router, and a dvdr drive


----------



## Homeless (Dec 16, 2007)

the fact that you don't have a v7 / v8 version makes it a prime candidate for third party firmware.  The newer revisions are somewhat awful


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 16, 2007)

overclock and put LN2 on that router


----------



## Basard (Dec 16, 2007)

That really sucks, I saw that these routers sold quite well... My friend bought one of them, its really weird, it seems to work fine, but he always complains about internet problems, although it's a lot better than the matchbox-sized router AT&T gave him.  I use the Actiontec DSL gateway that came with my TDS metrocom contract, one died during a firmware upgrade, and one just died, but TDS gave me a new one both times with no problems, and it works quite well.  

What would the benifit be from overclocking your router? Just curious....


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 16, 2007)

hmm, the signal will be stronger and will reach further distances i think


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> hmm, the signal will be stronger and will reach further distances i think



You can over power the antenna's once in there and yes it will boost your signal distance.

The other thing it will help you do, is if your router has issues locking up during high connection times.. Not high bandwidth being used, more like if you computer has 100+ connections going *hence bit torrents*, it will help it not lock up.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 22, 2007)

overclocking the router can help the NAT handle more routed traffic, also you can change the TX power, that will make it send farther [not receve farther] the best TX setting iirc is like 84mw


----------



## Peteyboi (Dec 31, 2007)

Just get a Belkin  lol


----------



## Xaser04 (Jan 10, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> overclock and put LN2 on that router



RouterMark08


----------



## Kreij (Jan 10, 2008)

No problems with my wrt54g either.
I must have gotten one of the good ones.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2008)

Kreij said:


> No problems with my wrt54g either.
> I must have gotten one of the good ones.



do you have it hooked up to a ps3 wirelessly? cause that is where my conflict is.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 10, 2008)

My friend has a wrt54g on stock firmware and he has no problems using it on the ps3, even at 50% signal strength.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2008)

Homeless said:


> My friend has a wrt54g on stock firmware and he has no problems using it on the ps3, even at 50% signal strength.



really? damn. i have all updated firmware and i have to do all sorts of crap to keep it stable.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 10, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you have it hooked up to a ps3 wirelessly? cause that is where my conflict is.



No, I do not own a PS3.

I've never updated the firmware on any of my linksys routers.
I have a WAP54G here at work that runs 24/7 without any problems either.

I know that doesn't help you out. Maybe it's time for you to pick up another router.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 10, 2008)

Stay away from all Wireless Netgear Access points. They're awful. Constantly have to restart mine just to get a decent signal.

Netgear wired routers are awesome though


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Darknova (Jan 10, 2008)

One thing I must say though. Edimax.

Cheap, simple to use, and never had a problem


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 13, 2008)

WRT54G v1-3, WRT54GS v1-3, modded to run openWRT with X-WRT best option by far, sept maybe an avila gateworks router with openWRT and x-wrt [x-wrt is a web interface that kind of rocks, for openWRT]


----------

